# Cricket is getting groomed today!



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

And stupid me forgot to take "before" pics. But I'll post after pics after I pick her up. I can't wait to see how she looks! I asked the groomer to try to get a topknot in that won't come out...I haven't had any success with that yet, but I really don't want to cut her bangs yet. I told her that if the topknot wasn't going to work, I'd settle for bangs, but that wasn't my first choice....especially since I recently cut bangs in MY hair, and I feel like Lucy from the Peanuts.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Can't wait to see picts. And Kim, you could never look like Lucy - you're too cute!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Cant wait to see the after pictures!! 

Bangs arent bad, Carmen has somehow broken off the front bits of her hair and now she almost has Sierra style Bangs. It is super cute.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

anxiously awaiting pics....


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pics Pics Pics - where are the pics????


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

OK...here she is. Um, I didn't really get the topknot I wanted, but I do think she's cute. It's so hard to get pictures of her b/c she's always moving around, but I managed to get a few. Of course, her face went right into the big dogs' water bowl when we got home, so she's got a wet 'stache.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kim,

She is absolutely precious, I love her face and her markings are great!!! How old is she?


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

juliav said:


> Kim,
> 
> She is absolutely precious, I love her face and her markings are great!!! How old is she?


She was 7 months old on 7/10.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh darn she's a cutie. I just adore the blue bow. It's a really nice trim - not too much but enough to make a difference.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

trueblue said:


> She was 7 months old on 7/10.


How time flies!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Kim Cricket looks sooo cute! She's like a little chocolate cow. I love her markings. What a beauty.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh my. She is super cute!! Love the little bow and how you can see her beautiful eyes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

She looks so cute!! 7 months -- Cicero turned 7 months on the 16th -- Sad how they grow so fast, isn't it? But great they don't have to pee every hour.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh...I use the tiny clear rubber bands that my grandson uses on his braces and they keep Cicero's topknot great...it just needs to grow a little from when I cut bangs earlier.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

She is very cute. I love her ears!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim, Cricket is a cutie pie!! I love her new look. It's still very much Havanese but I'll bet you'll be happier maintaining this. She looks great!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kim, Cricket looks adorable in her new 'do!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I think Cricket looks great!


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhso cute. love the bow


----------

